# Anyone Want To Take A Crack At This [Meizu Mx] [ICS] [DEVS]



## Jurellz (Jan 12, 2012)

This is an ICS (4.0.3) based Chinese rom. The rom kinda resembles miui but the OS is called "*FLYME*", it brings a whole new look and feel to *android*.
*Mabye* someone could port this over to our phones It couldn't be that hard with these good devs we got  . *thanks in advance*.

------------------------- Heres how it looks,

































*Video*






original rom *(for porting purposes)* - http://download.meiz...X/HK/update.zip


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I could port it but I couldn't translate

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Nvm I can't test it because NY computers USB ports are messed up and I don't wanna try it til I can test it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jurellz (Jan 12, 2012)

but thats where testers come in, once this gets going plenty will come


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Nvm I can't test it because NY computers USB ports are messed up and I don't wanna try it til I can test it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


id fershur test it for you haha


----------

